# Drugstore Eyes meets Pixie Cut



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey guys....I decided to try out some of my Drugstore e/s today and see if they compared to my MAC as far as pigmentation.... Not sure yet...But they were not too bad to work with ...Let's see how long they last.

Face : MAC Studio Tech NC45, MSF Medium Dark
Cheeks: MAC Margin blush 
Eyes: UDPP, HIP Black e/l, Rimmel kohl e/l in Jungle Green, NYX Kiwi, HIP Dynamic Duo e/s, HIP Riotous Duo e/s, MAC Zoomlash
Lips:MAC 3N


----------



## Laurie (Dec 2, 2008)

U ees purdyyyyyy!!.. Is that you in your avatar??.. Ees sexxyyy!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Laurie* 

 
_U ees purdyyyyyy!!.. Is that you in your avatar??.. Ees sexxyyy!_

 
I wish!!! No that is Rihanna!! Thank you!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 2, 2008)

You look HOT.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You look HOT._

 
Thanks Mama...Trying to determine what funky color I want my hair now that it's super short!


----------



## makeba (Dec 2, 2008)

i remember having a haircut like that!! i loved every bit of it. it is sooo super chic and sexy on you!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 2, 2008)

I love your look and haircut!


----------



## airplane_girl (Dec 2, 2008)

you look do look hot! let us know how it holds up. Your hair looks great too!


----------



## carandru (Dec 2, 2008)

You look hot, chica! Makeup, hair and all!   And since you brought up dying your hair I think you would look super cute if you dye your hair like the same color of your eyebrows w/ a few subtle highlights in the front.  Or leave it as is, it's working for ya!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_You look hot, chica! Makeup, hair and all! And since you brought up dying your hair I think you would look super cute if you dye your hair like the same color of your eyebrows w/ a few subtle highlights in the front. Or leave it as is, it's working for ya!_

 

My natural color is like a Auburn brown...maybe I need to get back to my roots!! Thanks Lady!! You are always so helpful!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 2, 2008)

Love those greens with your brown eyes! And that cut is adorable! I'm too scared to go that short


----------



## mochajavalatte (Dec 2, 2008)

OH wow your hair is SO cute!! Let us know how the makeup holds up! It looks great


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 2, 2008)

OMG that cut looks amazing on you!!!!  Absolutely stunning.

Love the greens, great with your eye colour.

It all gets love from me, it's fab.


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 2, 2008)

pretty look! love the lip color on you!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 2, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 2, 2008)

The hair and makeup both look hot Tish!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 2, 2008)

You look great! Looooove your hair like this :]]]


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 2, 2008)

Fabulous look.. both your m/u and hair!!!  You can really rock that cut!


----------



## kera484 (Dec 2, 2008)

Pretty look!! Your haircut looks great as well.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 2, 2008)

you is very purtyyyyy! I think this is my favourite look from you


----------



## ashpardesi (Dec 2, 2008)

Green looks good on you tish!


----------



## ladyx (Dec 2, 2008)

nice look!


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 2, 2008)

Your hair is super cute!  How is the makeup holding up?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok I am totally loving my hair short again...the wash and go is just what I missed so much!! My dh has always loved it short, short...However he wants me to leave the color as is...No fun is he...We'll see if that lasts! 

The rimmel liner is still in place and it did not even smudge like my MAC Kohl liners...
I forgot to add that I did use UDPP prior to applying the HIP e/s duos...They have lasted ALL day...not a crease whatsoever! They are very pigmented and I love them...I originally had two sets...I will be purchasing a couple more of these because the colors are so awesome and you can't beat the pricing...I think I paid @ $5 for each duo 

Thanks Ladies for all the compliments!!


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 2, 2008)

I LOVE this haircut on you,and the greens bring  out your eyes so much.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 2, 2008)

what pretty colors


----------



## prettysecrets (Dec 2, 2008)

I love the new cut!!


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 2, 2008)

wow, your hair looks great and so do the greens! very pretty!


----------



## Prototype83 (Dec 2, 2008)

Love the makeup.....the haircut is the BUSINESS!!!!


----------



## Willa (Dec 2, 2008)

Tish... you look SOOOO beautiful with your new hair!
Pretty pretty lady





xxx


----------



## PinkPearl (Dec 2, 2008)

the haircut looks so sexy on you, i love it! oh, and the eyes as well


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 2, 2008)

I love the makeup, it makes your eyes pop!

Your hair is fabulous too, you're one hot momma!


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Dec 2, 2008)

Ooo hot mama!
:] I love it


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 2, 2008)

Amazingly gorgeous ... now I have to stalk for 3N!

Love the hair too ... I can't pull off short hair.  I have tried it tons of times and it drives me nuts ... I would much rather have my hair LONG!  You look stunning my friend ... just stunning!


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 2, 2008)

Dude, your eyes in the second photo=hotness.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 2, 2008)

I LOVE the look... Green is def your thing


----------



## lafemmenoir (Dec 3, 2008)

Such a beautiful lady, love the haircut, it accentuates your symmetrical features quite well.


----------



## nicoleh619 (Dec 3, 2008)

Love the eyes but I have to add your hair rocks!!! It totally suits your petite pretty face. And I have the rimmel green and alot of hip duos (some are hit and miss but I pretty much love them all except for flamboyant...damn sheer purple color tricked me lol but the gold in the duo is awesome).


----------



## couturesista (Dec 3, 2008)

The Big Chop, cute!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 3, 2008)

Luvin the hair, 2 cute! few people can rock the pixie like u do!
& the gorgeous green makes your eyes POP! beautiful!


----------



## rbella (Dec 4, 2008)

This is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fresh76 (Dec 4, 2008)

omgosh, i love the hair on you! you look fabulous!!! i say keep it that colour.. it's so naturally sexy!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 4, 2008)

Pretty greens and that is one sexy haircut!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice! I'm kinda sad I didn't get any of the N collection while it was out. I think I'm gonna go back to the CCO and see what it do. Love the hair, too. I miss my short hair.


----------



## iheartmakeup (Dec 4, 2008)

i LOVE your hair, it looks so great. and the greens look fab on you


----------



## banjobama (Dec 4, 2008)

Wooo hot stuff! I love your haircut, and the color too. But you could do some purple streaks in there or something, if you're into that!


----------



## _Ella_ (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Laurie* 

 
_U ees purdyyyyyy!!.. Is that you in your avatar??.. Ees sexxyyy!_

 

OMG I´m not the only one who thinks tish looks like rihanna! I love the green on you, and I definetly think you should do some rihanna inspired FOTD´s


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks cute


----------



## shootout (Dec 4, 2008)

Gorgeous as always.
And yeah, like everyone said, your hair is hot.


----------



## LP_x (Dec 4, 2008)

I loooooooooove your haircut! Awesome look Tish


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Jan 17, 2009)

U totally rock the pixie cut, not many people can! 
If you are still considering a color to dye your hair may I suggest going towards a red, well not red as though i scared you with that suggestion but i mean like a deep brownish color with a burgandy tint, something that would look brownish in less light that has some sort of tint but once you are in the light you will totally see that color shine through. I think it would totally compliment your skin tone and eyes. It would totally warm up your face, and especially if you wear lots or browns,greens,bronzes, rust and golds you would def be total hottness. Hope that helps!


----------



## jennyjen1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Your haircut is sooooo cute!


----------



## joey444 (Jan 17, 2009)

Love the eyes and the haircut looks HOT!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_Ella_* 

 
_OMG I´m not the only one who thinks tish looks like rihanna! I love the green on you, and I definetly think you should do some rihanna inspired FOTD´s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I thought I was the only one too. Every time I see her avatar I'm fooled into thinking it's her!! I agree witht eh rihanna inspired FOTD's!

But go red! Red, I say! Red!! Yess.. Dye the hair in a nice fire-truck red!.. And least that's what I think whenever I see pixie cut..


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Laurie* 

 
_I thought I was the only one too. Every time I see her avatar I'm fooled into thinking it's her!! I agree witht eh rihanna inspired FOTD's!

But go red! Red, I say! Red!! Yess.. Dye the hair in a nice fire-truck red!.. And least that's what I think whenever I see pixie cut.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks girls my hair is a deep burgundy now...and it has grown out so much...I will have to post soon


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 18, 2009)

I want you.
If I was into that sorta thing, you know?


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jan 18, 2009)

Gorgeous! Love all your FOTD!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I want you.
If I was into that sorta thing, you know? _


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 18, 2009)

You have such pretty eyes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I love the haircut, it's so edgy and suits you well!


----------



## rachybloom (Jan 18, 2009)

your haircut is so fierce and feisty.. I love it. Not to mention your lips are like, perfectly shaped.


----------



## Lialani (Jan 18, 2009)

So lovely! I really like that lipstick on you.


----------



## auburn (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice! I like your hair and your eye color!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Jan 18, 2009)

lovely as always!!! LOVE that cut!!


----------



## cocolicouss (Jan 18, 2009)

Drugstore or Mac it doesn't matter cause you look gorgeous in anything


----------



## Susanne (Jan 18, 2009)

This is really pretty!!


----------



## zabbazooey (Jan 19, 2009)

Love the hair! Wish my old pixie cut looked that good on me! LOL


----------



## MrsPackMan (Jan 19, 2009)

wow, those colors really bring out your gorgeous eyes!!!


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I wish!!! No that is Rihanna!! Thank you!_

 

lol..i thought that was rihanna. you look great. it's nice to put a face to the kindness.


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 20, 2009)

Gorgeous that eye colour really makes you eyes pop x


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 20, 2009)

ur freaking eyes are beautiful!


----------



## AliVix1 (Jan 20, 2009)

you rocked it as always!!


----------



## Sushi. (Jan 25, 2009)

i love the lip color! very nice


----------



## Tinnsla (Jan 25, 2009)

Really great haircut! And green is very pretty on you


----------

